# Round 1 Game 4 Chicago Bulls vs. Boston Celtics 4/26/09



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*VS.*








































































































*
Chicago Bulls vs. Boston Celtics | Sunday April 26, 2009 | Noon CT | ABC*
*
WE NEED TO GO AND DEFEND OUR HOMECOURT!! MUST WIN SITUATION!!! IF YOU'RE GOING TO THE GAME, WEAR YOUR RED AND SCREAM YOUR LUNGS OUT!!!! GO BULLS!!!*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

No vBookie?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Go Bulls!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> No vBookie?


Now there is


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I stand by my statement after game 3. The series is not over by any means. These guys are wildly inconsistent. But they can be very good. The most inconsistent are the young bigs. They need to run. They need to jump. They need to play with a sense of purpose and focus. It's hard for them. But they must play up to their ability, and the Bulls can win.

Go Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are playing some good D early. 

We just cant put it in the hole.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice! Rose to TT to Noah for the dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons 0-4. We need his offense.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Why Hinrich in for Rose?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

C'mon Bulls!

This is your place. Don't freeze up. Play your game!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 16 Celtics 19

*Go Bulls! *


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

One thing I like is there is a real defensive effort going on. The offense isn't on track, but keep it close, and it will come. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich cant hit a shot!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the rebounding from Tyrus. Keep bringing the defensive effort. Limit second chance shots. Take away their souls, Tyrus! (you can give them back after the game)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Finally Kirk hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls playing both ends of the court! Rose is hitting his shots, now if only Salmons can find the basket


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes! Good run from Bulls!

Bulls leading 28-21.

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls looking good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm still waiting for the Aaron Gray to Rondo's knee proposal that TB#1 brought up.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, at least Derrick has come out of his shell. 

Tyrus needs to keep bringing it, and Joakim too!

If only Salmons could get untracked.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Tyrus -- keep your head in the game.

Still, we've kept the defensive pressure up so far. We can win this game.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Funny, Miller and Allen trade threes to end the quarter.

Good game so far.

Tyrus and Noah MUST regroup and play the game right, not like headless chickens!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Salmons has played good defense this series on Pierce, but offensively the guy has been wretchedly bad.

Where is the Salmons that was dropping 20 ppg on 50% shooting each and every night?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

He got hurt and he got scared.

I guess there's a reason he's only shined in relative obscurity.

Hope I'm wrong. And I'm sure the pain has something to do with it. But this seems to be a confidence issue as much as it is a physical one.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls imposing a new strategy defensively. We're doubling Rondo on the in-bounds and making Ray Allen handle the ball. 

I like the strategy alot, but our recovery on the other end is poor. It's opening too much space around the basket for their frontcourt to operate.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I've never seen so many mishandled bounce passes by one team in my life

enough with them


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This thing is getting away from them. Gotta get their composure back and quit making boneheaded plays.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

12-0 run for Boston.

Bulls 65 Celtics 70 at end of 3rd


*Go Bulls!*


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Was hoping they'd start putting some distance between themselves and the C's... but nope, it's going to be a fight to the finish.

What they cannot do is start to act like it's their offense that has brought them here. It's defense, defense, defense. Tyrus, step up!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

No FTs for Gordon and Rose through 3 quarters? mg:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Almost 5 minutes ago I saw the Bulls up by almost 10. Now at the end of 3rd we're all of a sudden down by 5.

Our team definitely has the talent to beat the Celtics but not the mental. But, I think we just have to live with it for now. This is basically the first time Noah and Tyrus are asked to do this much. Including Rose, they are all still learning. Our veterans other than Hinrich and Gordon haven't really played together for long.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

3-pointer from Hinrich!

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm not watching the game. So, why hasn't Rose explode yet? Do the Celtics lock him up good?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

i <3 Hinrich


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hinrich key steal!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> I'm not watching the game. So, why hasn't Rose explode yet? Do the Celtics lock him up good?


Turning the ball over nonstop. and great defense by the celts on him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pierce is getting some ticky tack fouls called


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Hinrich stepping up for our boy Salmons. 

Keep the defensive focus, boys.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Punch from Miller???


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Punch from Miller???


Get flagrent type 2?! What does this mean?

Why Davis don't getting flagrant one?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe they ejected brad for this.

good they changed the ruling


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Turning the ball over nonstop. and great defense by the celts on him.


Thanks.

Flagrant foul downgraded to technical.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I can't believe they ejected brad for this.
> 
> good they changed the ruling


Just changed it to technical foul. No flagrant 2.


*Go Bulls! Beat Celtics!*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

GO KIRK! The People's champ!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Come on Kirk. make your FT's


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Damn Kirk! Why do you miss 2?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Come on Kirk. make your FT's


missed 2 of 3 :wtf:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, this crowd is really into it for once.


Bulls gotta hit FTs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Celts in the penalty with 9 minutes to go. Rose with the rebound and Rondo was called for the reach-in


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Rose missed 1 of 2 FT. No!

Bulls 76 Celtics 74


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

C'mon don't miss FTs during this time!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Thrilling game again. Go Bulls! Get this win!

Bulls leading 78-77 with 8:22 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rose is taking over. defense switched with House on him and blew right by


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh baby. rose to the rack.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Rose stepping it up a notch


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hinrich great defense!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not sure what House was doing. he seemed to just run away from Derrick


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Defense, defense, defense!

Rose, Tyrus and Noah must lead the way.

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Everybody has to attack the rim and look for FTs. Celtics is on the penalty.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what a move in the paint by rose


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon should not keep the ball longer than 2 seconds. Derrick needs to grab the ball back if Ben doesn't shoot right away


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

What the HELL was Ben Gordon thinking? Why do complicated things?! This is exactly why I don't care if he leaves.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Perkins fouled out!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Patience, boys! Patience!

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

A star is born in Chicago!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Veal was there before Rose


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I hate Glen Davis.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Again last shot wins?

Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

we're down 1 time out left


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for two!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

That was just incredible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

smart move by Bulls. getting the 2 for 1 in a tie game


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Typical Gordon shot. thank god he made that tough one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't leave Ray Allen.

Don't bite on head fakes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pass that ball tyrus! Damn


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

but of course he gets away.

Ray just killing us


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen ties the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Where the moving pick call on Davis?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Overtime.We cant let the Celtics win


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

OT again. The Bulls never like doing it easy.

Get Scalabrine fouled out of there for starters. Celtics won't have any bigs left beyond Davis.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

God... our defense is really kindergarten level. How can we let Allen go free like that? not once ... but twice in this series. He should be the last guy we let shooting 3s.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice dunk from Noah


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Scallop with a three. Gotta attack the rim, no more Perkins!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good that the Bulls get possession again.

*Go Bulls! Beat Celtics!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Celtics have a hot hand.

Bulls look tired and the celtics D is wearing them down


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

No! Bulls 100 Celtics 105 - 2 minutes left

This will be tough to win. Go Bulls!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We're going to get creamed in this OT. Boston is a much much much smarter team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow Salmons with the three. unexpected from him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon is dribbling us into oblivion.

I've never seen Gordon call a timeout in a situation like that. It almost always leads to a TO


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon TO? what happen!!!!?


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

the broadcaster said Ben Gordon was doing way too much? WTF did he do? God, why always Gordon!??!!?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

39 seconds to play

Bulls need defensive stop

Bulls 105 Celtics 107

Go Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That better be a clear path foul


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Good steal from Salmons.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> the broadcaster said Ben Gordon was doing way too much? WTF did he do? God, why always Gordon!??!!?


He throws up a shot. Rose gets the rebound but Gordon grabs it from him. and dribbles into the corner. and dribbles off his leg OOB.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hinrich miss FT? O god... Why are we missing crucial FTs? and how long has he been in the league?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Kirk misses 1 of 2 FTs. :wtf: mg:

Bulls 106 Celtics 107


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk missing these FT's are inexcusable

first the 2 missed out of 3. Now the clear path


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This is so disappointing we had the chance to win not once... but twice.

We're down by 1. Missed shot. Boston ball.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

We lose this one, we're out. I'll be gone fishin'


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Pierce missed second FT

Bulls 106 Celtics 108

Bulls ball.

Go Bulls!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly I'd like to see a Ben Gordon three


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh man. Had Kirk hit both of that clear path FTs. We would at least have the chance to take this one to another OT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh geez Ben. please make these FT's


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Go Gordon! Make this FTs!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gordon shooting two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

You got to be kidding me. Missed FT by Ben


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gordon has lost this game for us about 7 or 8 times. We need to S&T this summer, or let him walk. He's killing us!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Hahahahahahaha... no good! Miss FTs. Good things happen to the Bulls! So much for veteran leadership and respect.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Gordon missed 1 of 2. :wtf:

Too many missed FTs. Don't understand this. mg:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

yeah, I think Gordon's reign as a Bulls is over. If I'm Pax, I'm bringing this franchise to a new direction without Gordon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ooh Ray Allen shooting FT's. A great ft shooter getting to the line? what a novel concept. Did you get that Tyrus?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls need 3-pointer. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Gordon makes 3-pointer!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yes yes yes yes!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

9 secs remaining. I'm thinking Gordon launch this one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WAY TO GO GOrdon. I knew he would shoot the 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon ties the game! WOW:10:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

OMG!

did Gordon hit that shot!? Madness... SOB!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

What now? Foul? No foul and good defense?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh god. please don't leave Ray Allen


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon is seriously not suitable for the fainted heart. I'm definitely substituting him for a more stable player this offseason.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Double overtime!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2OT baby

This game is too epic


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

man that fall must have jarred something in Ben. because he's on automatic


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rondo with the foul, his fifth.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Gordon is going out of control. Vinny need to pull him to the side and calm him down.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by four!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Salmons! GO BULLS! SEE RED!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Amazing ball movement.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls leading 114-110.

2:34 to play.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> man that fall must have jarred something in Ben. because he's on automatic



He's always on automatic... dribble, dribble, dribble, shoot! His like Marcus Fizer's mini-me. We need to get the ball out of his hands! Chuck Gordon is killing us.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Another Boston miss!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the dunk


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noah is a rebounding monster


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man. Playing well, even when not hitting a couple jumpers.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Noah!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole! Ole!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynn said:


> He's always on automatic... dribble, dribble, dribble, shoot! His like Marcus Fizer's mini-me. We need to get the ball out of his hands! Chuck Gordon is killing us.


Gordon drives me nuts too. We just have to take the bad with the good I guess until he's let go


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Noah makes only 1 of 2.

Bulls leading 117-112 - 35 seconds to play


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

34 seconds! Bulls up by 5!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Pierce scores...and one...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Foul!? That Was Not A Foul Stupid Ref!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Foul!? That Was Not A Foul Stupid Ref!



Noah got his arm pretty clearly.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Foul!? That Was Not A Foul Stupid Ref!


I agree, you don't call that.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

That was close...Salmons to the line...hits 1st


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Salmons!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Salmons makes 2 of 2.

Bulls 119 Celtics 115


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Noah got his arm pretty clearly.


Not from my angle


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Very clutch.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

4 point Bulls lead...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Crazy game!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Pierce for 3...I point Bulls lead...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Pierce with 3-pointer.

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Crazy game!


Hopefully with the good ending for Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

finally it's over. my goodness


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Salmons hits both.

Bulls 121 Celtics 118

16,9 seconds left


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

WE WON


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*BULLS WIN!!!!*


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

WOW! Nice block Salmons! Series is 2-2!!!!!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Final
*
Bulls win 121-118*

:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Excellent defense by Salmons on that last. Stink doesn't stick to **** as well as Salmons stuck to Pierce!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, another one for the ages.

Nice FT shooting by Salmons. Glad those Tyrus & Kirk FT misses aren't the lingering memories from this game.

Salmons defense continues to really impress. I think he just might be coming around offensively too (just maybe).


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*I LOVE YOU MOMMY! I SEE YOU! *


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh man. Exciting. Too exciting almost. 

John Salmons seems pretty darn unflappable.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Great win. But most importantly this win is great for our young guys.

- Derrick seem to have regained his confidence.
- Joakim was huge throughout the game. Having seen him develop in college, I know that he's going to benefit from games like this. He's not perfect, but too you guys who wants to to ship him out, are you guys serious? For a young guy with little playoff experience, I'd say he's been handling things well.
- Tyrus many times make stupid decision. But, we all know he's still a year or two away from developing that basketball smarts and good decision making. The thing that I like about Tyrus in this series is that he doesn't seem to be intimidated. He's really taking advantage of the opportunities given.

Our biggest weakness remains to be defense. And I'm not sure we're going to see it improve much during this series. But, this is definitely Vinny and the gang's biggest homework this offseason.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeh, sometimes I have this impression that Tyrus Thomas isn't exactly the brightest person on the court, but still he's extremely valuable player.

It hurts to see him throwing his potential away, I can't help thinking he's playing on 50% of his possibilities, but what can one do about it.

Noah was great in 2OT. I gained a lot of respect for him in these playoffs.



And Gordon, well, hey enjoy while it lasts, since I know Bulls will sign that douchebag Hinrich so without BG, well, it's lottery time next year.

But while we have him, I'm extremely happy to see the best Bull since MJ era play for the team.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The New Boston Strangler: Ben Gordon










Ben Gordon | Andrew Toney


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DNKO said:


> Yeh, sometimes I have this impression that Tyrus Thomas isn't exactly the brightest person on the court, but still he's extremely valuable player.
> 
> It hurts to see him throwing his potential away, I can't help thinking he's playing on 50% of his possibilities, but what can one do about it.
> 
> ...


:wtf:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm 100% sure Gordon will not be resigned after this season, which will leave Hinrich as our main 2 guard, which will ultimately lead in utter disaster.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DNKO said:


> I'm 100% sure Gordon will not be resigned after this season, which will leave Hinrich as our main 2 guard, which will ultimately lead in utter disaster.


That, at the very least, is a bit better way of putting what you meant. Hinrich, of course, is already signed...

Anyhow, there's that guy Salmons - remember him? Also, there's no certainty on the Gordon front....and lack of Gordon next year does not mean we're in the lottery.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, this is just awesome news. Nice, nice win after that stinker last Thursday. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I watched bits of the Cavs-pistons series, and the Hawks-Heat series, and they are so dull in comparison with this. Who cares if it isn't the greatest basketball when it is so exilerating to watch? (And what the heck happened to the Hawks?)


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

DNKO said:


> I'm 100% sure Gordon will not be resigned after this season, which will leave Hinrich as our main 2 guard, which will ultimately lead in utter disaster.


I respectfully suggest you watch the defensive end of the court more closely. Kirk Hinrich was a major reason the Bulls won that game today. He's about the only guy on the team (Salmons is OK, too) that can stick Pierce. Meanwhile, Allen pretty much had his way with Gordon. Even the national announcers were calling out his lack of defensive effort.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Greatest Bulls game I've ever been to. This was just crazy.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Greatest Bulls game I've ever been to. This was just crazy.


Great game, although I was like this during the game...










:uhoh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DNKO said:


> And Gordon, well, hey enjoy while it lasts, since I know Bulls will sign that douchebag Hinrich so without BG, well, it's lottery time next year.
> 
> But while we have him, I'm extremely happy to see the best Bull since MJ era play for the team.


Are you kidding? Gordon is the reason we didn't win it in regulation. The guy just doesn't play with his team mates. He buries his head and drives, no matter the amount of players he's against. His decision making skills are awful and his handle makes his decision making look like genius!

Add *Kneepad's!* observations about defense... how many times do you think the Celtic are running switches until they have Ben stuck on Allen or Rondo? How many times did the announcers comment about a shooter being left wide open? I think you'll find the answer to both of those questions is the same.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Are you kidding? Gordon is the reason we didn't win it in regulation. The guy just doesn't play with his team mates. He buries his head and drives, no matter the amount of players he's against. His decision making skills are awful and his handle makes his decision making look like genius!
> 
> Add *Kneepad's!* observations about defense... how many times do you think the Celtic are running switches until they have Ben stuck on Allen or Rondo? How many times did the announcers comment about a shooter being left wide open? I think you'll find the answer to both of those questions is the same.


Gordon is so hit-and-miss. He's the most frustrating person on the planet to watch. Turnover. Bank shot in traffic. Defensive lapse. 3 to tie the game with under a minute left. 

I'm guessing Reiny doesn't want to pay the LT so I wouldn't be shocked if these are BG's last games in a Bulls uniform. 

Regardless, right now he's been huge in two separate games (keeping us in Game 2, tying Game 4). Until, the Bulls lose, I'm not seriously thinking about next year.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, what's up with the V-Bookie? 

I bet on the Bulls minus the three. Does the three point victory count as a win or loss?

And why do I have 1 x 10^(-6) of a point? 

Edit: Ok, the millionth of a point thing disappeared.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> By the way, what's up with the V-Bookie?
> 
> I bet on the Bulls minus the three. Does the three point victory count as a win or loss?
> 
> ...


I think it's a push, which means that nobody wins. If not, then I've got no idea.

Great win, though, certainly.


----------

